# Joe's New Year journal



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi all , just joined muscle chat and thought I'd start a journal ,and maybe get some good feedback and advice . I'm happy to receive all critique 

Here goes

Tuesday 7th Jan

3x5 pullups

Deadlifts 10x55, 5x95, 5x105, 5x115,5x115

T bar rows 3x10x 60k+ bar

Military press 5x35, 5x45, 5x50, 5x55, 5x60

Shrugs on Smith's 3x10 x 120

5x5 chin ups

Circuit - 3 full circuits of 50metres farmers walk , 20 press ups, 20 situps 10 kettlebell swings

Rower 6 x 30 secs all out with 30 secs recoveries

That's it , as I say I'd welcome any advice on anything that I could perhaps change .

Cheers in advance , Joe


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Weds 7th Jan

Slow 3.8 mile run 30:20 secs

Running at 14 stone is a lot harder than running at 12 !!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Joe and welcome, yes I'd agree that certainly for running lower body weight makes it a lot easier!


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Feeling tired and flat today , that's nights for you !!

Didn't help that it was chest and triceps day .

For some reason I can't really get into a chest workout , I suppose my limited knowledge doesn't help !!

Anyway today's effort , and it really was an effort .

Bench press smiths 10x40 ,10x60 ,10x70 ,8x80 ,7x80

Close grip bench Smith's 10x40 ,10x50 ,10x50

Skullcrushers 3x10x40

Tricep pulldown 3x10x25

Chin ups 10,8,8

Rower 3x500 metres with 1 min rest

Rep times 1:48 , 1:51 ,1:49 bit disappointed was aiming for 1:45 , but just too fatigued

Finish with 10 minutes on bike

Just one of those days , least it's done . Now the small matter of a nightshift


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Friday 9th Jan

Cardio day , thought I'd do some intervals on the rower .

5k total workout

1k warm up

4x500 metres with 1 min recoveries

Times for each rep - 1:48,1:49,1:49,1:48

6x30 secs with 30 secs recoveries averaging about 1:42 pace

Steady 1k to finish .

Overall a tough workout in about 25 mins including recoveries


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Saturday 10th Jan

Favourite workout today , legs 

Leg press machine 10x100, 10x140, 10x160, 10x180, 10x190(max weight)

Leg extension 10x50, 10x60, 10x70

Lunges 3x10x40

Good mornings 3x10x40

Squats 5x55, 5x95, 5x105, 5x115

Chin ups 3x10

Rower 6x 30 secs sprints with 30 secs recovery

Bike 10 mins including 4x1 min hill sprints .

Enjoyed today's session

Couldn't get on squat rack to begin with , but gym got bit quieter later on , so couldn't miss out on doing squats .

Ideally would have started with squats .


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey Joe.

Nice to see another Progress Journal on the go. 

Liking the look of your cardio day. Plenty of exertion in a short period of time = great results with minimal joint impact. 

What are your body splits at the moment? Just i'm noticing you did Chin Ups on the 7th (back day), 8th (chest day) and 10th (leg day).

Keep it up dude.


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cheers Tokyo , yeah normally I'd do 3 day split back and biceps , chest and triceps , then legs .

Fit shoulders in wherever .

I suppose I shouldn't really be doing chins each day , just enjoy finishing with them and I suppose they are good for your core 

To be honest , I go to gym with an idea of what to do but invariably it changes due to gym being busy .

I probably wing it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Make a plan n stick to it bud


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah you're right Cal , I do need a plan .

I was thinking of the strong lifts 5x5 , 3 days per week alternating between 2 workouts .

Workout A

Squats 5x5

Bench 5x5

Bb row 5x5

Workout B

Squats 5x5

Military press 5x5

Deadlifts 1x5

Finish off with push-ups / pull ups

What's your thoughts on this workout ?

And should I just rest completely on days between workouts .

I still would like to do some cardio

Any feedback is much appreciated


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

I know what it's like to have to work a routine around what's free at the gym. I got so annoyed that I went and bought some basic bits to let me workout at home. Could never get on a bench or squat rack normally. :/

I'm still pretty amateur compared to most on here. But a more structured split might see better progress.

Chins are a predominantly back and bicep exercise. Doing it every workout won't be giving those muscles enough rest time to grow.

Ultimately it's good that your giving thought to a plan (even a loose winging it one) and actually putting in the work.

As time goes on you can tweak and develop it to continue to get results, improve and meet your goals. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

If it form is rock solid its a good trusted routine.

I'm a big fan of rest after s leg day.. So why not just do low intensity cardio after..

You wanna do it hiit after just remember how much uv pounded ur lower back so choose a low impact variety..

Person all I'm a big walker... But then I have v few other options...

The key to making svtested routine to work is getting the interpretation right.

Not putting ur own spin on it till u have..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Btw he's right about chins...?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ps - my comment was written before you posted up your revised Workout A and Workout B style split. Just didn't get chance to send it straight away.

Strong lifts is tried and tested. But like Cal said... Don't tweak it. (Again my comment with tweaking referred to your winging it routine). 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

TheCrazyCal said:


> If it form is rock solid its a good trusted routine.
> 
> I'm a big fan of rest after s leg day.. So why not just do low intensity cardio after..
> 
> ...


Ha , you've sussed me out already , I'm always tweaking set routines out to suit .

It's just frustrating when I go to gym and can't get on what I'd planned to do !!

I suppose that's the risk with the 5x5 workout , I'll just have to learn to be more patient .

So it's a new week tomorrow and I think I'll start new plan training Monday,Wednesday and Friday . Complete rest or walk on Tuesday,Thursday and Saturday . Sunday will be hiit workout like 200 metre sprints .

Lets see how that serves me


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah sure having to use whats free is different to the tweaking i meant..

but would be the downfall of 5x5 or any planned form of progression as you say, it will make THE diff when weights get heavy.

for example chins before deads will inhibit your deads, but it depends what your focus is..


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

supposed to train tonight but feel absolutely drained . A week of nights finishing Sat morning , then in on Sunday morning and long day today has left me exhausted , so sensible approach and get an early night to catch up on sleep .

I've learned to listen to my body and realise rest is as important as diet and exercise .

The old runner in me would have still got out pounding the streets , I'm slowly learning as I'm getting older .

Goodnight


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I did nites for 10 years n I commiserate...

Well done, v sensible decision...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Nights are killers.


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

lancashirerose said:


> Nights are killers.


It's the quick turn around back onto days that sees me off .

It's a busy time in work at the moment with long days and no day off till Sunday .

Think I may have to bite bullet and take the week off from training , feeling bit run down .

Typical , I start a journal then have to take a few days off


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Well it's a wise person that can make the decision to take a break. 

If you push on when feeling run down you might end up with an illness that puts you out of action for longer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

What u do for a job?

Any chance of getting off nites?


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

TheCrazyCal said:


> What u do for a job?
> 
> Any chance of getting off nites?


Work at Toyota Cal .

Do 2 weeks of nights and 2 weeks days .

Just been getting a lot of overtime , and I foolishly agreed to do 2 weekends .

I won't be doing anymore weekend work that's for sure .

Nights are pain , but more money and with 3 kids and all that goes with that , every penny counts .

I'll get through to Sunday , and be back on track 

Unfortunately at Toyota you are obliged to upto 2 hours ot each shift if required and currently it's required :-(

I'm gonna get good nights sleep and see how I feel tomorrow .


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Well feeling better today , caught up on sleep .

Back , shoulders and biceps today

Deadlifts 5x55, 5x95, 5x115, 5x135

Bb t bar row 3x10x60 + bar

Pull ups 6,6,6

Bb shoulder press 10x35, 9x55, 8x55

Upright row 3x10x40

Chin ups 10,9,7

Ez bar curls 3x10x30

Rower 6x30 secs all out with 30 secs recoveries

Hard work tonight after long hours in work , rest tomorrow and hopefully back to it Friday


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Friday 16th Jan

Chest and tri's today , still not feeling 100% but doing nothing is not an option today .

Got a day off work , so that's a plus .

Warm up 1k on rower

Bench press smiths 10x40, 8x60, 8x70, 8x80

Incline db press 3x8x24k db

Close grip bench press smiths 3x10x50

Skull crushers 3x10x35

Tri pull downs 3x10x25

3x circuit of 50m farmers walk , 10 kettlebell swings , 20 press ups and 20 sit ups

Rower 10x30 secs efforts with 30 secs recs

1k steady row to finish

Glad , I went today although bit under weather .

Actually feel bit better now .


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Good effort Joe. 

Aye it's amazing how a workout can impress be your wellbeing (physically and mentally).

Also happy to see you've dropped the chin-ups from the non back workout. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

tokyofist said:


> Good effort Joe.
> 
> Aye it's amazing how a workout can impress be your wellbeing (physically and mentally).
> 
> ...


Yep , the main reason I started my journal was to get feedback on my training , specifically where I'm going wrong . There's a lot of experience on this forum and I'm willing to take on all advice .

So off with the pull-ups on chest day


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sat 17th jan

Legs day

1k on rower to warm up

30 body squats

Squats 10x55, 8x95, 8x115, 8x115

Lunges 3x10 each leg x40

Leg ext 10x50, 10x60, 10x70

Good mornings 3x10x40

15 mins on bike including 6x45 sec sprints on level 10

Felt good burn for last 10 seconds of each rep

Good workout to finish the week


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Why not 3x8x115kg

That first set appears to be neither a warm up or a work set..

Id certainly fo a 3 rep set as a warm at that wright n maybe even a single at 110...

Imo a back down set of squats at 70% for 12-15 reps would be more beneficial than leg extensions..

Altho of course u haven't seen ur legs..

I'm a big believer, that you cant shape mass that doesn't exist yet..

N id be the first to admit I don't do isolations except for bi's n calves where there's no choice..

I don't do em cos I don't have the mass...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Soz on my phone i's come out as u's occasionally lol


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Why not 3x8x115kg
> 
> That first set appears to be neither a warm up or a work set..
> 
> ...


Yeah maybe 10x95 is bit too easy to be considered as a working weight .

Still learning and finding my way , these past 3 months have been the only time I've properly tried to commit to just weight training . It's always been a thing to do when I couldn't run .

Now I've changed my whole mind set and it is my main focus .

In terms of my leg workout , I've just looked what other folks are doing .

I don't actually enjoy leg extensions , I prefer to do compound exercises .

I just thought they would be beneficial .

I've been lucky that my quads have kept decent amount of mass without training them .

I started cross fit middle of last year , few people thought I was a cyclist !!

There nowhere near like most on this forum , but there again I've not trained for too long .

I'll try to post picture , maybe then you can decide if leg extensions are right or wrong for me , cause I'd be more than happy to drop them from my workout

Cheers Joe


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

most people will say do em, tbh i was probly being polite n regardless of pic will say dont do em lol..

i was just getting to to question why you do things..

the 1st squat set simply doesnt make sense for example..

my advice is usually less is more and add some weight lol..

do google abbreviated training tho which imo would really help a shift worker.

my 3 day spilt is very abbreviated.

3 body parts per workout, usually 1 exercise done for 3-5 sets n thats it...

hard to get your head around i know..

its based heavily on recovery.


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

TheCrazyCal said:


> most people will say do em, tbh i was probly being polite n regardless of pic will say dont do em lol..
> 
> i was just getting to to question why you do things..
> 
> ...


I'll get on google mate 

Maybe go back to basics pal .

Just been checking out your basic full body workout , maybe thats where I should begin .

As you can tell , I'm so confused about what to do and when !!

It's a new week tomorrow , so what do you think maybe follow your plan for good couple of months .

I really do need a tried and tested plan and stick with it .

I will still aim to train 3x per week .


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I would say that depends on where you are, and what your goal is. Leg extension can be used as a pre-exhaust (legs in my avatar were built on that, and not on squats). This year however I've hardly used any leg extension, it's just not there and instead I have built up my compound movements. Previously however I didn't need much mass on my upper body, and that got out of sync with my legs, squats/deads stimulate the WHOLE body to grow.

This year I needed mass on upper body, and all over, which is why I'm guessing I have done a lot of work on squat, dead, and pressing (and pulling) movements.

Very often people think they don't need to train a body part because it's a 'good' part, that isn't always true and depends on an honest critique of their physique. Also as I've just said, compounds help other areas of the body grow which leads to balance.



Madjack99 said:


> Yeah maybe 10x95 is bit too easy to be considered as a working weight .
> 
> Still learning and finding my way , these past 3 months have been the only time I've properly tried to commit to just weight training . It's always been a thing to do when I couldn't run .
> 
> ...


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Rose , to be honest I do much prefer to do compound exercises .

They just seem a more natural and functional way of training .

I'm really wanting to train more for an athletic look and result , as opposed to the aesthetic look of bodybuilding .

So maybe Cal is right 2 x workouts with few exercises per body part using mainly compounds would be the right way to go.

If done through the week , would give me more rest time .

Perhaps I could still do my sprint work one day over weekend


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Previously however I didn't need much mass on my upper body, and that got out of sync with my legs, squats/deads *stimulate the WHOLE body to grow*.


thats essentially why i go with squats and deads.

more bang for your buck..

but yes leg extensions clearly worked for you..



> I'll get on google mate
> 
> Maybe go back to basics pal .
> 
> ...


lots of maybe`s there..

its just a generic fullbody routine.

what is of interest possibly to you is my interpretation of how i get it to work.

that is the key...its a shame really because everytime the routine is talked about that key point is always missed...

you can use that method of adding weight to any good routine...

its not the only way, but it can be the simplest way...

starting with the simplest way is the best place to start...

how many of us chaps go straight to the end of the instructions when creating something rather than reading them all from step 1 lol...

i`d suggest whatever routine you use, to assume training 2x a week is best on a work nite week and try 3 on usual circumstances.

you appear to be able to listen to your body, so thats very important and good.

most peoples idea of erring on the side of caution is to do more.. when on nites you know this is not the case... 

regarding my FB routine, i just use it to set you up for a split, you can only add weight to a certain amount of exercises before you plateau on the last exercises weights and a split should make obvious sense when youre at that point.

so when mili press starts to plateau done 4th exercise you split and it goes second exercise and first upper body one.

by all means rotate a and b days 3x a week, but i`d probly only squat and dead 1x a week still.


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Well after much deliberation in work today , I've decided to stick to my 3 day split based mostly on compounds .

Today , Monday 19th Jan

1k rower

Deadlift 10x50, 10x90, 5x130, 5x130, 5x130

Bent over bb row 3x10x60

Bb shoulder press 10x40, 8x50, 8x50, 7x50

Chin ups 10,10,8

Ez bar curls 3x8x40

Rower 6x30 secs hard with 30 secs recoveries

1k easy

Finish with short circuit x 3

50m farmers walk ,20 kettlebell swings , 20 sit ups


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Chins up before shoulder press n that looks good ?


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Chins up before shoulder press n that looks good


Yeah I wanted to ,but couldn't get onto any of the pull up bars , and hate waiting 

No patience Cal


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

acceptable then.. downside of a gym


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Wednesday 21st Jan

Bit of cardio this evening , so thought I'd go for a run .

Training indoors at a gym has made me rather fair weathered !!

So it was a bit chilly , I soon warmed up . This running malarkey feels almost alien to me now !!

Anyway 4 miles in 30:30 , average pace 7:37 .

Slight discomfort at bottom of my back , could be one of 3 things or maybe all !!

1 I'm a lot heavier now

2 not used to running now

3 I did deadlifts on Monday evening

It wasn't painful , just annoying

Finished run and spent 15 mins core exercises and stretches


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Why did I even think I could bench 65k 5x15 ???

Anyway , I've had a diet and workout plan devised for me .

It's going to be difficult to follow to the letter , as shiftwork and currently undergoing big extension and work to house .

I'll start Sunday as my 1st night shift is on Monday and I don't really want to train in morning then not get to bed till Tuesday morning !!

Needed to do chest today , so followed said plan .

10 mins warm up on cross trainer

Bench press 15x65, 12x65, 12x55, 12x55, 12x55

Incline db press 3x12x18s

Dips to failure 9,7,6

Db tricep ext 3x12x18

Press ups to failure 24,15,14

So lessons learned today

1-start with lower weights that I can finish workout with.

2-Smith's machine is not the same as free bench press


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Good effort Joe.

The first workout of a new routine can sometimes be a bit of a recon mission. 

Had you mainly done Smith Bench press before?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

tokyofist said:


> Good effort Joe.
> 
> The first workout of a new routine can sometimes be a bit of a recon mission.
> 
> ...


Cheers Tokyo ,

Yes mainly using Smith's as I'm training on my own .

In fairness I've felt like I've been going through the motions with my own previous workout . Avoiding dips after doing my chest , because they're hard . Bit scared of managing only 1or2 and looking bit of a tit !!!

Stupid really .

Anyway it shows how done in I am , no way was I doing reps on the rower .


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Well done. OOoh yes, it's quite difference BUT I found I progressed better, weights zoomed up using free barbell - for some reason I got stuck on the smith, so it's not all bad news.

Re dips, assistance bands can be used on this exercise if your emphasis is to build up reps.



Madjack99 said:


> Why did I even think I could bench 65k 5x15 ???
> 
> Anyway , I've had a diet and workout plan devised for me .
> 
> ...


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Not stupid at all dude. We are all human and subject at times to all the ridiculousness that goes with it.... Ego/pride.... Embarrassment. But easy to get passed it as you have. 

I much prefer the free bar to smiths. Only used the smith as it was the only thing free to do bench press on at the gym... Then I got a bench for home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Rose , I've been wanting to use free barbell for a while .

Just with training by myself I can't really go to failure , don't want to end up like those fails on you tube 

But yeah you're right , and will be using from now on . I'll just take a step back in terms of weight and hopefully complete 5x15 , then start adding a bit more weight .

I mean bench pressing 75 times is pretty fatiguing !!


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cheers Tokyo , I always knew free barbell would be more beneficial and my body is telling me so this morning


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes training alone just means you have to be a bit more controlled. High rep stuff can be just as hard as going heavy.


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

lancashirerose said:


> Yes training alone just means you have to be a bit more controlled. High rep stuff can be just as hard as going heavy.


I know !!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

U don't need a spotter if using dbs ?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> U don't need a spotter if using dbs ?


Depends what you are doing.

Shoulder press I have a shoulder that does something funky when tired or stressed. Heavy DBs wangle it out of place quite easily. Doesn't happen with barbell, which I assume is more stable.

I mostly train alone and get nervous with spotters, I have to be totally confident in them and then I'm asking "did you assist that?"


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Monday's leg workout on a Sunday as I'm on night tomorrow night .

Sunday 25th Jan

10 mins bike easy spinning

30 x body squats

Squats 5x30 reps @ 60k - only managed 25 for last set

Lunges 3x10 each leg bodyweight

Seated leg curl 4x15x30

Calf raises 4x20x40k

12 mins bike including 8 x 30sec sprints [email protected],[email protected] level

Was supposed to do lying leg curl , but no machine . If I'm honest I don't normally use leg curl machines and they felt awkward . Not sure if it's a flexibility thing ,as my hamstrings always feel bit tight .

Overall a really good workout , loved the squats as felt I was getting aerobic workout too , really tiring by last set .


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just as a footnote to today's workout , less ( as in weight ) really is more .

I've been fooling myself doing lower reps and bigger weight . It's that ego thing , trying to get more weights on the bar .

I really thought 60k would be a breeze , ha ha not a chance .

Thank you Neil


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

It might have been less weight... But that's a hell of a lot of reps.

Well done for only dropping 5 reps on last set. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

tokyofist said:


> It might have been less weight... But that's a hell of a lot of reps.
> 
> Well done for only dropping 5 reps on last set.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers pal , looking back now I'm annoyed that I couldn't get last 5 out and perhaps I could have tried harder . But no was really done in and was struggling from 15 reps .


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

You'll hate me now! You can substitute in GHR/nordic raises if you don't have a leg curl machine.

Find a set up where you can anchor your heels and you are off.

Can do them off lat pull down, seated press machine(heels under gap in seat), or weighted bar bell. Foam pads for heels or knees and swiss balls for pushing back off are useful.

You tube is full of GHR examples.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Madjack99 said:


> Cheers pal , looking back now I'm annoyed that I couldn't get last 5 out and perhaps I could have tried harder . But no was really done in and was struggling from 15 reps .


Well you have to have somewhere to go next week... sure you'll hit the last 5 next session once your muscles have repaired themselves. 



lancashirerose said:


> You'll hate me now! You can substitute in GHR/nordic raises if you don't have a leg curl machine.
> 
> You tube is full of GHR examples.


Great share LR.


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

lancashirerose said:


> You'll hate me now! You can substitute in GHR/nordic raises if you don't have a leg curl machine.
> 
> Find a set up where you can anchor your heels and you are off.
> 
> ...


Looks great that Rose , maybe a tad difficult for this clumsy oaf


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ghr is a v hard exercise to do


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Ghr is a v hard exercise to do


In other words , don't try this Joe 

I've been given lying leg curls to do , but I don't suppose there is much difference to the seated type is there ?

How do good mornings compare , or are they nothing alike ??


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Madjack99 said:


> In other words , don't try this Joe
> 
> I've been given lying leg curls to do , but I don't suppose there is much difference to the seated type is there ?
> 
> How do good mornings compare , or are they nothing alike ??


Ahhhhh, some say there is. Now in my town there isn't a lying leg curl and in fact two gyms don't even have a leg curl.

I find ROM is different because the seat gets in the way seated, however many people cheat by using their back and hips on lying. If you make sure the pad goes right to the seat and give it a good proper squeeze then you are on the money.

GMs are a slightly different thing, more towards deads/back hypers. Leg curl is isolationalish. GHRs can be useful but scary at the same time. I do them off a seated leg ext, set the bar in front to push off but I'd agree they are an advanced movement. I've also done them at home (I'd forgotten leg curls on the leg day) with feet under a heavy bedding box.

Yeah I'm obsessed.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dont get me wrong ghr `s are great..

i do think theyre an advanced option lol, but only cos theyre sooo hard to do, not because theyre complicated..

ive not tried them in a proper machine but i have tried them using improvisions and landed flat on my face every time 

only way i can do em is too assist myself, but they hurt my back so stay away from them.

ive found 1 way to mimic them hanging upside down but for some reason never really pursued them, vids on fb not you tube so i cant show it.

i think theyre THE best ham exercise you can do..

IF (thats a big if lol) you can do them...

i think seated is easier on back for leg curls and laying ones are very harsh on my back so i wouldnt concern myself with a slightly shorter rom..

tbh i dont think you`ll suffer from doing seated over laying for several more years yet.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Madjack99 said:


> Just as a footnote to today's workout , less ( as in weight ) really is more .
> 
> I've been fooling myself doing lower reps and bigger weight . It's that ego thing , trying to get more weights on the bar .
> 
> ...


No probs, as you have said, you are not training for a bodybuilders physique, so train for the physique you do want 

One of 3 rules of training! SPECIFICITY.

The other two being PROGRESSIVE OVERLOAD , and INTENSITY


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I think most people just want to grow...


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

TheCrazyCal said:


> I think most people just want to grow...


For myself I don't just want to grow , I certainly want to keep some anaerobic fitness .

As much as I want to certainly change my body shape , I still want to be fit and still run 400 metres fairly quick , or cycle up some of the hills round where I live (North Wales )

Or get my pb down for 1k row .

It's what attracted me to cross fit , it's just doing 100 deadlifts for time that made me decide that wasn't the way for me .

Overall I want to be as fit and healthy as poss , if the aesthetics of decent muscle mass comes along that's a big plus !!


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh and bit of cardio today

4.25 miles easy running in 33 mins


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Wednesday 28th Jan

Not much energy for today's session .

Bench press 5 sets 55k - 15,15,15,12,12

Dips 10,10,8

DB incline press 3x12x18s

Seated db ext 3x12x16s

Press ups to failure 30,20,18

As usual my energy levels are pretty low when I'm on nights .

I'm also sleeping at my dad's house on camp bed in the day as builders at my house .

Think ill leave my back workout till Saturday , when I hopefully have caught up bit of sleep . It looks a tough one and I certainly want to feel bit better than today .


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Well got a night off work so didn't want to waste it .

Friday 30th Jan

1k rower warm up

72 chin ups - 10,10,10,10,6,6,6,6,4,4

Bent over bb row 4x12x50k

Clean and press 4x10x40k

Alt db curls 4x10x14s

Rower 8x30 sec sprints with 30 sec recoveries

1k easy rowing

So was supposed to do 100 chins in as few sets as possible . I knew after second set that wasn't gonna happen . Least I've got a target to beat next week , might do sets of 8


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

More chins than a Chinese phone book. 

Great workout Joe. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

tokyofist said:


> More chins than a Chinese phone book.
> 
> Great workout Joe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers Tokyo , I'm keeping chins to 1 day now , so why not do loads ;-)


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Saturday 31st Jan

Sprint work .

1k warm up jog to the lane .

Followed by drills , high knees , strides .

Sprints 6 x 20 seconds with full 2-2 1/2 min recoveries .

Some stretching , then 1k jog/walk back .

Who'd have thought just 2 minutes of effort could be so taxing .

I'm absolutely done in !!

Relaxing afternoon ahead for me .


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Madjack99 said:


> Well got a night off work so didn't want to waste it .
> 
> Friday 30th Jan
> 
> ...


Hows the back/lats feeling after this? 

My guess is you'll get at least a 90 total on chins next time. 

Good work though, well done!


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Neil R said:


> Hows the back/lats feeling after this?
> 
> My guess is you'll get at least a 90 total on chins next time.
> 
> Good work though, well done!


Cheers Neil , yeah lats/back sore , but in that good way where you know you've worked them but not debillatating 

1 week in and I reckon that's been a great week of training where I feel I've got out of that comfort zone .

Thanks again Neil .


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Monday 2nd Feb

Legs today !!

Kind of dreading today as little bit of soreness after Saturdays sprints .

Pleasing workout none the less .

10 mins cross trainer warm up

30 x body squats

Squats 5 x 30 x 60k

Lunges 4 x 10 each leg

Good mornings 4 x 10 x 40k

Calf raises 4 x 12 x 55k

15 mins bike including 8 x 30 seconds sprints , 4 on level 12 and 4 on level 14 .

Think next week I'll use weights for lunges .

Initially thought I'd be too fatigued after the squats .

Bodyweight lunges are feeling little too easy .


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Beware the good mornings bud... U must use them for feel n not weight..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

As Cal says above, form is the idea and 40kg sounds like a lot for a GM.



Madjack99 said:


> Monday 2nd Feb
> 
> Legs today !!
> 
> ...


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Cal and Rose , duly noted .

Yeah think you're right , I've gotten more out of gm's when less weight on .

Maybe my form wasn't spot on today .


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Madjack99 said:


> Thanks Cal and Rose , duly noted .
> 
> Yeah think you're right , I've gotten more out of gm's when less weight on .
> 
> Maybe my form wasn't spot on today .


It takes a while to get GMs right, took me 6 months and some work on squat and front deads before I understood what hinging at hips means (still struggle at times). When correct back should be flat, in it's natural 2 curve throughout the exercise which is easier said than done.


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Wednesday 4th Feb

Least favourite workout - chest .

I know there is a huge imbalance between my upper and lower body .

I feel so weak doing bench . Gotta be done though .

10 mins warm up cross trainer

Db chest press 2x15x22s

Bench 5x 15,15,15,12,12 x55k

Dips 10,9,8,7

Incline db press 3x12x18s

Seated db tricep ext  3x12x14

Press ups , hands bit closer together 25,15,14

Rower 6x30 secs sprints , 30 secs recoveries

1k easy to finish

Didn't plan on doing warm up set on dbs , but bench was being used and I'm an impatient sod .

Lowered the weight for tricep ext , cause last week didn't feel like I was doing them correctly . Felt better today .


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Least favourite workout - chest?!?! I can't believe what I'm reading. 

Gym-bros everywhere are spilling their protein shakes reading this. 

Despite your imbalance your still shifting decent weights. Ma pecs ache just thinking about 55kg for 5x15. 

Hope you have some pics taken of your current physique so that x number of months down the line we can see the no longer imbalanced and finished product. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

tokyofist said:


> Least favourite workout - chest?!?! I can't believe what I'm reading.
> 
> Gym-bros everywhere are spilling their protein shakes reading this.
> 
> ...


Oh believe it pal , hate it 

Blasphemous , I know !!

Will try post before /after pics after 8 weeks into plan that Neil has done for me .

Only if results are good though ;-)

Need to be following nutrition plan a bit more thoroughly !!

I'm using too many excuses at the moment - need better organization skills


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thursday 5th Feb

Cardio day

30 mins on bike level 6

Kept a decent cadence , around 100rpm .

15.4 km with 151 avg watt

Just enough to get a bit of a sweat on .


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Friday 6th Feb

Back , shoulders and biceps

1k rower warm up

Chin ups 72 ( again ) 8,8,8,8,8,6,5,5,4,4,4,4

Barbell row 4 x 12 x 60k

Clean and press 4 x 10 x 42.5k

Alt db curls 3 x 10 each arm x 14s

Rower 8 x 30 sec sprints with same recovery

1k easy row to finish

So , not happy with chins , same as last week but over more sets !!

Pleased to go up a weight with rows and cleans though .

Overall a tiring workout and I'm sure of a few aches over the weekend .

Lovely post workout shake - 2 scoops vanilla pro 6 in water , 2 tbl spoons Greek yoghurt , 1 tbl spoon peanut butter and 12 grapes all blitzed up


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Try doing ur chins in less sets mate..

Impressive amount tho..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

His goal is to reach 100 chins in as few sets as possible.

Eventually he'll be banging them out in less. But think this is just the 2nd week of this new programme.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah I'll try sets of 12 next week , hopefully get to 5 sets before I drop the amount reps per set .

I'll be honest it's a lot harder than I thought , I'm currently just under 14 stone , but I ain't got the strength of someone that heavy )

Anyway today's sprint work

1k jog to lane

Drills - high Knees , strides , heel to ass , light stretching

4 x 200 metre sprints with 3 minute recoveries

1k jog/walk back to car

The sprints actually came out at 210 metres on my garmin , used a couple of trees as my marker so lengthened the sprint .

Reps time - 32,31,31,32 ,

So prob worth about a 30 second 200 .

Last rep I was treading water for last 20 metres .

Hopefully get to track on Thursday evening


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Did Neil set u this?

I've many many comments on this and am biting the pillow in restraint lol

I think uv set urself an impossible task..

Also are these good reps, quick reps? Cross fit reps?

Tbh I cant get my head round doing anything other than going him after that lot...


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes been set by Neil .

I'm doing them by going all way down ,but at fair pace but not kipping .

Also using neutral grip with palms facing each other .

Don't be shy Cal , I'm interested in your thoughts


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

TheCrazyCal said:


> ....and am biting the pillow....


No comment. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ignore what I said about reps I didn't realise u were aiming to 100..?

1 rep at 14 stone is an achievement for many..

Soo, what's ur plan to increase reps?

Is it to simply try harder next time?


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes firstly must try harder  , although it's easier me saying that now .

So difficult once you start tiring .

First time I did 4 reps of 10 was easier getting to 40 than 5 sets of 8. So I'm figuring if I can start on about 12-15 reps then see where that takes me ( probably a whole lot of hurt )

I'm also back on day shift next week so hopefully not running on empty .

Got to do better though now , especially since I'm logging it on here )


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok then, were u not trying as hard as u could last time?


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

No that's the thing when you look back in hindsight you always think you could have tried harder , but really at the time I prob was at my limit .

Again I always compare to when I was running and trying to get sub 37 mins for 10k , I did a 37:08 and berated myself later for not trying that bit harder , but really I was on the absolute limit .

And anyway a did a 36:40 a few weeks later .

Progression )

Defo gonna do better Friday .

Watch this space


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Just wrote a long reply I lost when phone died lol..

28 reps is alot to find on willpower mate..talk more on puter..

But I think ill make more sense when u plateau.. Altho of course I hope u hit a century.. I just suspect u wont.. But with the right approach over several cycles u could..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah you set off with a time in your head, then wonder why you didn't do it.

My numbers were sub 11 mins for 3000m, and sub 40 mins for 10k. I never acheived that, so never got the specific track spikes or move up in distance I promised myself, then I packed in!



Madjack99 said:


> No that's the thing when you look back in hindsight you always think you could have tried harder , but really at the time I prob was at my limit .
> 
> Again I always compare to when I was running and trying to get sub 37 mins for 10k , I did a 37:08 and berated myself later for not trying that bit harder , but really I was on the absolute limit .
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yes of course but would trying harder again got u sub 35? The next week?

Once uv taken up ur slack its all about hundredths of seconds..

It'll be 20+ years before we see a sub 9 sec 100m..

Id guess and I'm happy to be proved wrong lol that 80 reps is closer to ur absolute max..

Again just questioning the approach of what is already a hellova feat ..


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

lancashirerose said:


> Yeah you set off with a time in your head, then wonder why you didn't do it.
> 
> My numbers were sub 11 mins for 3000m, and sub 40 mins for 10k. I never acheived that, so never got the specific track spikes or move up in distance I promised myself, then I packed in!


It's funny really because we're never fully satisfied . You get a pb whether it's for a 10k , marathon , deadlift , squat ,etc then straight away we're thinking of improving .

It's not a bad trait to have though . Targets give you that extra motivation .

My targets went to sub 36 10k and sub 80 half marathon , but never achieved them due to continual injuries . Consistency is key

Anyway a lazy day today that's finished with dinner out with kids and grandad , and I've eaten far too much :-(

Oh well new week tomorrow and back on track .


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I think altho new to training u were certainly above average with ur running..

That's going to transfer over with mindset etc

How long are these chins taking out of interest..

When I challenged my clients to do 30 in a short a time as poss with slowish reps many were 5 mins plus n I think 3 20 was best time by a 10 stoner lol..

Interesting that ur lowest set number is 4, where most of mine and me lol finished with about 4 singles..


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Madjack99 said:


> Yes firstly must try harder  , although it's easier me saying that now .
> 
> So difficult once you start tiring .
> 
> ...


I'd agree.

If you concentrate on getting more reps in the first 2-3 'installments' the rest of it usually takes care of itself.

FYI - When I did this I got 100 reps in 7 sets  ... at a bodyweight of about 16 & half stone (104.5kg)


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Madjack99 said:


> Yes firstly must try harder  , although it's easier me saying that now .
> 
> So difficult once you start tiring .
> 
> ...


I'd agree.

If you concentrate on getting more reps in the first 2-3 'installments' the rest of it usually takes care of itself.

FYI - When I did this I got 100 reps in 7 sets  ... at a bodyweight of about 16 & half stone (104.5kg)


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

How long a rest do you take between sets?

Is it just enough to feel ready to attack another set?

Just asking in case I ever get the crazy urge to do the 100 rep challenge. 

Don't think there's any danger of me getting near 72... Let alone the 100. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Not sure on rest as I don't time it .

But yeah I suppose till I feel ready to go again .

Been thinking about this challenge to 100 and maybe changing it up a bit .

I reckon I'm doing them too quick , to try and get as many reps as I can done .

This Friday I'm gonna just do sets of 5 , but done slower with a pause at the bottom . Obviously I'm gonna do less overall but think it'll be a better workout .


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ooooooooh. You're tweaking the workout?!?! I'm telling Neil.

"Neil! Neil! Neil!" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

tokyofist said:


> Ooooooooh. You're tweaking the workout?!?! I'm telling Neil.
> 
> "Neil! Neil! Neil!"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha , you big snitch !!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

How long do the 72 take bud?


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Not sure Cal , I really don't time any of my workouts . Same with rest in between sets , I just go when I feel able to .

Neil didn't really specify on how much rest between sets


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Neil R said:


> I'd agree.
> 
> If you concentrate on getting more reps in the first 2-3 'installments' the rest of it usually takes care of itself.
> 
> FYI - When I did this I got 100 reps in 7 sets  ... at a bodyweight of about 16 & half stone (104.5kg)


Wow , roughly 15 per set .

What kind of pace did you do them , and also how much rest between sets ?

Sorry ,only just read back at your post now


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Not sure I can do 15 lol


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Monday 9th Feb

Legs day

I managed the full [email protected] last week so upped the weight by 5kg as per instructions .

Anyway here's today's workout

1k rower warm up

30 body squats

Squats 5 sets @ 65k - 30,30,25,25,20 - bloody tiring

Lunges bodyweight 4x10 each leg

Good mornings - [email protected] - kept weight low , thanks Cal and LR

Calf raises [email protected]

Bike 12 mins including 4 x 45 second all out sprints on level 10

Just went up 5kg on squats but cumulative effect over so many reps really took its toll .


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I like cumulative fatigue stuff.. Or cum fat style as I write in my training sheet ?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Madjack99 said:


> Wow , roughly 15 per set .
> 
> What kind of pace did you do them , and also how much rest between sets ?
> 
> Sorry ,only just read back at your post now


I did them the same as I always do them, wanted to make sure everything else, apart from the rep number, was consistent.

So its a wide grip (approx 3" outside of outer delt), strong squeeze from the lats to pull up, and a controlled decent, not too fast, not too slow. I don't like any "jerkiness" at the bottom, which can strain the shoulder joint, so I keep a more 'constant tension' approach. Rest between installments was approx 30 secs, enough to almost get my breathe back and let most of the blood flow dissipate out of the target area.

There's no problems with changing the routine a little, as long as you adhere to the basic, over-ruling, principle of "Train for the body you want"


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh Jesus, that's right make it worse n say they were wide grip..


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Oh Jesus, that's right make it worse n say they were wide grip..


Ha ha exactly my thoughts !!!!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

How's the hams after GMs?If you are doing them right you should feel a deep stretch down them.


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

There is certainly a little ache to hams today , especially noticeable going up and down steps in work . Last week when I used heavier weight , I must have used my lower back more for the lift . So sometimes less is more


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Couldn't train last night ( Wednesday ) , suffered all day with allergies . Not pleasant at all and only sleep is the answer for that particular problem .

Remind me to never ever go to gym at 5pm , far too busy so had to tweak Neil's routine due to what was available .

So did chest and triceps today

Thursday 12th Feb

1k rower warm up

Db bench press 10x22 , 10x28 , 3x8x32

Db incline 3x10x22

Skull crushers 3x10x40

Dips 10,8,6,6

Press ups 20,15,15

15 mins bike on level 6 @ 90-95 rpm

Rower 6x30 secs sprints all quicker than 1:40 pace (per 500m )

Easy 1k row to finish


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Saturday 14th Feb

Back , shoulders and biceps

Slight deviation from Neil's plan today

Miss doing deadlifts so added them in today

Changed bb row to t bar row ( which was allowed )

Did mixture of chins and pull-ups

Rower 1k easy

Chin ups 40 - 5 x 8 , done more controlled with pause at the bottom

Deadlifts 8x50, 8x90, 3x5x110

T bar row 3 x 10 x 60+bar

Clean and press 3x10x45

Pull ups 6x5

Db alt curls 3x10x14s

Chin ups 4x5

That's the lot

Normally finish with 10 mins hiit on bike or rower but too done in tonight


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

No pull-ups challenge..?


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

TheCrazyCal said:


> No pull-ups challenge..?


No but ended up doing 90 overall mixture of chins and pull ups .

Also did them more controlled , leading to the belief that in a few weeks I'll better my best of 72 .


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol maybe u weren't trying that hard and simply v good at them then... ?


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Still here , just not been posting for a few weeks .

Got lots on at home with building work going on .

Still been training just coudn't be arsed logging it .

Yesterday did legs and did a gvt workout for my squats

10 x 10 @ 75kg with roughly 1 min rest between sets

Lunges 3 x 10 @ 40kg

Leg extension 3 x 10 @ 60

Calf raises on leg press machine

15 mins bike including 8 x 30 sec sprints on level 12

Today's workout - chest

I'm actually starting to enjoy benching 

Really pleased how it's progressing

1k rower warm up

Bench press 10 x 55k , 10x75k , 8x85k ,8x85k ,6x85k

Dips 4x10

Close grip bench press 3x10x55k

Skullcrushers 3x10x40k

Press ups 5x15

Rower 6 x 30 sec sprints

1k easy row to finish .

Would have liked to have got 8 reps on last set on bench press but with no spotter my bottle went a little


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Always better to play safe with bench when getting fatigued and no spotter to assist.

You don't want to be "that guy" that gets stuck under the bar. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sunday 8th march

Legs day

Rower 1k warm up

Squats 20 x bar , 10 x 55 , 8 x 95 , 5 x 115 , 5 x 120 , 5 x 125 , 10 x 95 , 25 x 55

Lunges 3 x 10 x 40k

Good mornings 3 x 10 x 30

Calf raises on leg press machine

15 mins bike including 2 x 1 min , 2 x 45 secs , 2 x 30 secs sprints


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Great to be back on days 

Bit of normality in my life

Monday 9th March

Rower 1 k warm up

Chin ups 4x8

Deadlifts 8x55 , 8x95 , 5x115 , 5x125 , 5x135 , 5x135 , 5x135

T bar rows 3x10x60

Military press 3x10x45

Upright row 3x10x40

Ez bar curls 2x10x40 ,1x10x30

Chin ups 3x8

Really need to invest in some chalk for my deadlifts ,losing grip once I start getting a sweaty mess .


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Liquid chalk bud.. E bay ?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Do you not agree with straps?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

If that's to me I've just never used or needed them.

Builds your forearms up..

My deadlift pb is done double overhand strapless..


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

I knew I shouldn't have gone to gym at 5:30 , absolutely chocka .

Had to change my plan , but all good none the less .

Chest and triceps

1 k rower warm up

Db chest press 1x10x24s , 3x10x34s

Db incline press 3x10x24

Set of Skullcrushers straight into set of close grip press using ez bar 3x10x30

Tricep pulldowns 4x10x25

3 x small circuit - 50m farmers walk with 2 x 20k kettlebells , 20 kettlebell swings , 20 sit ups , 20 press ups

4x30 second full out sprints on rower with 30 seconds recovery

1k rower steady pace to finish

Couldn't do bench or tricep dips today due to packed gym but I felt like I had a good workout regardless .


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Where the hell is your gym that it's busy at that time? Insomniaville?! 

I kind of felt like lone warrior getting up at 5 for a workout... Seems I'm not so unique after all. [sobs] 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry 17:30  , I'm fit for nothing at 5:30


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

5.30...dear god that's nearly my bedtime..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Aaaaah that's better. I feel special again. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Friday 13th March

Legs day

5 mins warm up on rower

Squats - 10 x bar , 10x55 , 8x95 , 5x115 ,5x120, 5x125 , 5x130 ,4x 135 , 10x95 , 20x55 ,15x55

Lunges -4x10x30

Good mornings 3x10x20

Calf raises in leg press machine

15 mins bike with 8 x 30 seconds sprints

Well that's a squat pb , so pleased with that just a couple of weeks after finishing Neil's lower weight high reps workout .

Just spent last couple of weeks trying to up my weights on the 3 big lifts of squats , deads and bench . They've all come on nicely , so now I'll get back onto Neil's plan , and maybe try get that 100 chin up challenge done ;-)

Just a foot note to today's workout , now I've lowered weight for good mornings my form has improved dramatically , so much so that I certainly can feel deep stretch in hamstrings . So thanks Cal and LR


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Glad it's working!



Madjack99 said:


> Friday 13th March
> 
> Legs day
> 
> ...


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tuesday 17th March

So with much deliberation I've decided to follow a 5 x 5 programme for 3 main exercises - squats , deads and bench .

I'm gonna start at a comfortable weight that should see me progress for some time .

Today was back , shoulders and biceps as follows

1k rower warm up

Wide grip pull ups 4 x 6

Deadlifts 10x55 , 5 x 5 x 100

Bb bent over rows 3x10x60

Military press 10x45 , 10x45 , 8x45

Bb shrugs 3x10x95

Chin ups 8,8,7,6,5

Ez bar curls 3x10x30

Rower 2x500m sprints with 1 min rec , 4x30secs sprints with 30 secs rec

Easy 2k run on treadmill

So , in coming weeks as weight increases on deads i may just do 3 x working weight as 5 sets may just be too damaging on the back .

First run for some time and I certainly feel like I've lost my aerobic endurance .

The longer 500 metre sprints felt much tougher too .

Tired now !!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Consider substituting bent over rows as these will hit your back hard after deads..

I think I read that by the book who wrote the cube system.

But looks good..


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah was thinking that too Cal .

What would you suggest as a good substitute , or with all other exercises I could just drop the rows altogether ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I lay on a bench under a high pulley, it practically replicates the movement with zero stress on back. If not just some sort of pulldown..

I think a deadlift replicates a row in some ways when you consider ur back angle at the bottom on deads..


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thursday 19th March

Chest and triceps

Rower 1k warm up

Bench press 10x55 , 5x5x75

Dips 10,10,10,8

Db incline press 3x8x24s

Superset of Skullcrushers and close grip press with ez bar 3x10x30

Press ups 20,15,15,14,12

Tricep pulldowns 3x10x25

Rower 8x30 secs sprints with 30 secs recoveries

1k steady to finish

Bench felt good , nice and controlled . Hoping to keep upping weight by 2.5kg per week .

Although the weight for Skullcrushers/close grip wasn't too heavy I certainly felt fatigue for last few reps of each set . I went straight into press with no rest .

Less does feel more at the minute , I seem to be really focusing on my form .


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

After a weekend of poor food choices and too much drink , I had to get out for a couple of runs . A hungover 10k on Monday and a 4.5 miler Tuesday evening . Hard work as I'm really not built for distance running anymore .

My gait felt awkward and suddenly running felt alien to me . But was a great way to sweat out all bad stuff . It's also affirmation that my heart is definately not in running anymore . Still nice to train outdoors for a change .

Anyway back to it today .

Chest and triceps

1k rower warm up

Bench press 10x55 , 5x5x77.5

Close grip bench 3x8x65

Dips 10,10,10,10

Skullcrushers 3x10x40

Upright rows 3x10x40

Press ups 30,20,15,15

3x circuit of 50m farmers walk , 20 kettlebell swings , 20 sit ups

Rower 4x30 seconds all out sprint

1k easy row to finish .

Glad to get back on track today , felt good to have few extra days rest and get my head right .

Hangovers at 45 are just no good .

Now to get some discipline in my life


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thought I'd train straight after nightshift this morning at 6:30 . I felt better than going in the afternoon on waking .

Back , shoulders and biceps

Wide grip pull ups 4x5

Deadlifts 10x50 , 5x90,3x5x110

Bb shrugs 3x10x90

Mill press 10x35 , 2x8x55 , 12x35

Chin ups 3x8

Ez bar curls/chins superset 10 curls @ 30k straight into 5 neutral grip chins . Done x 3

Db hammer curls 2x8x12s

Rower 2k in 7:55

Short circuit 3 x 20 kettlebell swings , 20 press ups , 20 sit ups .

Pleased with effort on rower as felt easy and still managed sub 8 2k .


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I like how u do 3 body part workouts..

Why do u do chins after shoulders?


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Doing the chin ups with neutral grip palms facing each other hit the biceps more than pull ups . So just thought they work well with the curls . I do pull ups earlier in workout to hit back and lats .

The chins that I did with ez bar curls are more focused on my biceps not going fully down . If that makes sense


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

All seems to be progressing nicely in my quest for 100k bench .

I'm still following 5 x 5 routine but just on squats , deads and bench .

Monday 6th April

Chest and triceps

1k rower warm up

Bench press 10 x 55 , 5 x 75 , 5 x 85 , 3 x 5 x 87.5

Close grip bench 3 x 8 x 65

Dips 4 x 10

Skullcrushers straight into close grip press , using ez curl bar 3 x 10 x 30 of each

Press ups 5 x 15

Tricep pull downs 3 x 12 x 25

Rower 8 x 30 secs sprints

1k rower steady to finish

Well that's the most I've benched before and managed 3 sets of 5 , felt good too and controlled . I'm convinced I could have done 90 , but taking sensible approach and using smallest increments , so hopefully do 90s next week .

Also pleased with my rower sprints , they were all under 1:40 pace .


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cool bud..

I like how ur only doing 3x5 on bench..

How hard would you say the final reps were?

What sort of time between sets are u having?


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cheers Cal , yeah I say I'm following 5 x 5 , but in all honesty first 2 sets are pretty comfortable . So like you say it all comes down to 3 working sets of 5 .

In terms of how hard last couple of reps were , best way to describe is comfortably hard  , I'm doing these without a spotter , and always felt like I could do all 5 on last set . In truth I feel I could have gotten a couple of extra reps out . But as I keep in my mind something you told me when I first came on board - " make a plan and stick to it " .

No more than a minutes rest between sets .


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

When I do 5 x 5 I do it all at the same weight, so they are all working, takes a while to get used to that and be able to perform the last 2 sets.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

That's a very short rest for a 5 rep set..

Id imagine first work set is v easy..

U will indeed hit 100 easily..?


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Wednesday 8th April

Back , shoulders and biceps

Rower 1k warm up

Pull ups and chins alternating 8 x 5

Deadlifts 10 x 55 , 5 x 95 , 5 x 5 x 115

T bar rows 3 x 10 x 60

Bb shrugs 3 x 8 x 95

Military press straight into upright rows with ez bar 3 x 10 x 40

Ez bar curls 2 x 10 x 30

Db hammer curls 3 x 10 x 12s

Rower 1k

Couldn't even contemplate doing hiit on rower after tonight's session .

I've changed my grip for deadlift over past few weeks to both hands over bar , it's more taxing on my forearms/grip . Not sure if that's good or bad as I feel I can lift more with alternate grip . Anyway i'll carry regardless as I'm still progressing


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Madjack99 said:


> I've changed my grip for deadlift over past few weeks to both hands over bar , it's more taxing on my forearms/grip . Not sure if that's good or bad as I feel I can lift more with alternate grip . Anyway i'll carry regardless as I'm still progressing


I'd say, decide dependent on your goals. If you want to work your back, then use your strongest grip option, or use straps. If you want to work grip, then do as you are.


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cheers Neil , may change back to alternate grip next week then


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thursday 8th April

Cardio day

2k warm up on rower steady pace

4 x 500m with 1 min recoveries reps - 1:49,1:48,1:47,1:47

4 x 30 secs sprints with 30 secs recoveries reps all under 1:40 pace

1k easy pace to finish

Total just under 6k

Maybe doing rower wasn't best choice for cardio day after back .

My lower back felt bit of soreness during last 1k easy rowing .

In hindsight maybe bike would have been better choice .

I'm just really enjoying the rower for cardio though !!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I think rowing draws similarities from squatting n a bloody good form of cardio..

Hits the lower back tho lol..

CrazyCal cant do rows ?


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

TheCrazyCal said:


> I think rowing draws similarities from squatting n a bloody good form of cardio..
> 
> Hits the lower back tho lol..
> 
> CrazyCal cant do rows


Yes there's another reason I perhaps shouldn't have done rower tonight .

Planned to do legs tomorrow , so yes squats and more trauma for my lower back 

Deads , rower then squats on consecutive days wasn't my most inspired plan .

Then laying laminate floor all day Saturday - ouch !!


----------

